# Brush or spray?



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm fairly new at building military dioramas. I'm just curious how others paint their scenes. Do you use a brush or spray? I live in a small one bedroom apartment, so spraying is not really an option unless I go out on the balcony and use the big cans of paint.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Nightrider,

I am not a military modeler but I would always spray with an airbrush.
I found an airbrush was one of my best investments ever.

A one bedroom apartment is a bit tricky for spraying and for displaying your models too I'll bet.

An airbrush does not create anywhere near the amount of fumes that a rattle can does but you certainly need some ventilation when using one.

Do you have a range hood or extractor fan over your cooker/oven/hob??
I have seen people place a sheet of MDF or plywood over the elements or gas burners, to use as a surface for spraying on, and the fan gets rid of the fumes.

Anyway, good luck.

Alien


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its hard to do diorama work with anything less than an airbrush. About the only hand painting I do are details and drybrushing


----------

